# Freeman 34 charter Trip



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

With all the wind blowing I had a chance to post a few reports. I only have one picture so i'll post that report. 
Got to take my buddies Clay, Dimitri, and Brett. We were going Tuna fishing but the reports were not very good so we shifted gears at the last minute and went bottom fishing. 
Got a limit of good jacks including Dimitri's personal best at 71 and some change. Then went deep dropping till we decided to come home. Ended the day with Amberjacks, Snowies, Tiles, Barrel fish, and some odds and ends. Fishing has been pretty good and was that day also. Did not set the world on fire but just a good solid day. Thanks everyone for a fun trip. I'm looking forward to the next trip. Sorry for the late post and report. I pray God blesses you all. 
Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

There's no one that can fill a rack full of fish like you Delynn, solid work as always!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

That's dinner for a year in one trip


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice Capt..


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

must have been before last Thursday. AJ is closed and so was yellow edge. or so I thought.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Yellow edge is open yellow fin and yellow mouth are closed


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW!! Looking forward to our trip on the 8th!!!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

FleaBag said:


> must have been before last Thursday. AJ is closed and so was yellow edge. or so I thought.


I think we went on one of the last days before AJ closed. Big one was in the 70's.


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

It was a great day on the water. This trip was actually in March. At the end of the day the water got a little sporty (3-4), but we came home doing 35 mph in that Freeman without a care in the world. Thanks for another great trip Delynn, hopefully we can make that tuna trip happen soon..


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I didnt know anyone around here ran a freeman....awesome.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Delynn could catch fish in a ganoe with a stick and some dental floss. The Freeman sir looks Sweet though


----------

